# Woman Claims 'Unwanted Sexual Contact' With Gore; No Charges Filed



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP/File

He doesn't look to happy in this pic.

Published June 24, 2010
| Associated Press

PORTLAND, Ore. -- Portland police say they investigated allegations that former Vice President Al Gore had "unwanted sexual contact" with a massage therapist during an October 2006 visit, but they found insufficient evidence to support the woman's claims.
Multnomah County District Attorney Michael Schrunk said Wednesday an attorney representing the woman contacted police in late 2006. Schrunk said the woman refused to be interviewed by detectives and didn't want the investigation to continue.
But the woman contacted police in January 2009 and gave a statement, saying Gore tried to have sex with her during a massage appointment at the upscale downtown Hotel Lucia. Gore reportedly was registered at the hotel as "Mr. Stone."

*Read the police reports at OregonLive.com*

Gore family spokeswoman Kalee Kreider said the former vice president had no comment. Gore and his wife announced June 1 they were separating.

FOXNews.com - Woman Claims 'Unwanted Sexual Contact' With Gore; No Charges Filed


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

He is a sleeze. Always has been and always will be a SLEEZE.

The used car salesman sleezy!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Useless without pics:stomp:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Gross, just gross...
I can totally see this chunky monkey acting like a Pepe Le Pew but anyone here know of any legitimate massage therapists who make house calls at 22:30? 








Either way, the world would be a less slimier place if him and his old sleezebag boss would make a brisk exit. They can take the succubus with them too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

LGriffin said:


> Gross, just gross...
> I can totally see this chunky monkey acting like a Pepe Le Pew but anyone here know of any legitimate massage therapists who make house calls at 22:30?
> Either way, the world would be a less slimier place if him and his old sleezebag boss would make a brisk exit. They can take the succubus with them too.


For ANY reputable therapist, it should be a huge RED FLAG if _any_ client calls to schedule a massage for the _same day_, and especially so late at night.

*








*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I just heard shes claiming to have the evidence still on her pants


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why bother registering as Mr. Stone? Just about every Tom Dick and Harry knows who he is. Makes him look bad no matter what he intended to do there.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> Evidence of what? She took money in exchange for sex?
> 
> OOOOhhhhhh !!!!!
> 
> ...


These fugly dorks think women are powerless to their scent. He must get away with it so often that it doesn't occur to him that most of us find him utterly disgusting, even vomitacious (to cause projectile vomiting on site). I still believe that she knew something was up and hoping for dinero:redcarded:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

After reading the title of the thread I thought it was about Tipper:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Portland Police Re-Open Al Gore Groping Case*

*Molly Hagerty, 54, Accused Former Vice President Of 'Unwanted Sexual Contact' In Oct. 2006*

1 hr 47 mins ago

A Portland massage therapist who *accused former Vice President Al Gore of "unwanted sexual contact"* at a hotel during an October 2006 visit has revealed herself after previously wishing to remain anonymous.

Molly Hagerty's story was published by the National Enquirer Tuesday. The National Enquirer is the same publication that broke the John Edward's sex scandal with Rielle Hunter.

In the article published Tuesday, Hagerty, 54, lashes out at the former vice president, calling Gore a "pervert" and a "sick man."

The publication claims on *its website* that there are witnesses, a surveillance tape and also DNA evidence involved in the case.

Full Story:
Molly Hagerty Accused Former Vice President Al Gore Of 'Unwanted Sexual Contact' In Oct. 2006 - wbztv.com


----------

